# Verizon iPhone?



## barryb

> Well, here we are: the Wall Street Journal says Verizon will indeed announce the iPhone at its mysterious Tuesday event, according to "a source familiar with the matter." That's all the info the Journal has, but we'd say that all but seals it at this point -- and you know we'll be there live when it happens.


http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/wall-street-journal-verizon-to-announce-iphone-on-tuesday/

-and-

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/verizon-iphone-everything-you-need-to-know/


----------



## The Merg

Well, now that engadget says its coming, I'll believe it... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## barryb

The Merg said:


> Well, now that engadget says its coming, I'll believe it... :lol:
> 
> - Merg


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07

WSJ has said it at least 20 times over the last 3 or 4 years. Eventually they will have to be right. Looks like this will be the time. Can't wait for all the "millions" to leave AT&T for VZ. That should clean up the congestion quite a bit. Go people .... leave.


----------



## Nick

Precisely!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Maybe now AT&T will get some decent/cutting edge Android phones.


----------



## wingrider01

TBlazer07 said:


> WSJ has said it at least 20 times over the last 3 or 4 years. Eventually they will have to be right. Looks like this will be the time. Can't wait for all the "millions" to leave AT&T for VZ. That should clean up the congestion quite a bit. Go people .... leave.


as my grandpappy used to say

Sometimes even a blind dog finds a bone


----------



## Greg Alsobrook




----------



## Greg Alsobrook

For the record, I do think this may be the time. I've never thought that previously.

Gizmodo has some good clues: http://gizmodo.com/5727934/the-verizon-iphone-will-be-announced-on-january-11?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## wingrider01

Greg Alsobrook said:


> For the record, I do think this may be the time. I've never thought that previously.
> 
> Gizmodo has some good clues: http://gizmodo.com/5727934/the-verizon-iphone-will-be-announced-on-january-11?skyline=true&s=i


thing is - have never seen steve jobs give up the spotlight to anyone...

add to the fact that unless something changed that did not make the news - Apple/ATT is still got a five year agreement - which ends in 2012

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/10/...tandt-signed-five-year-iphone-exclusivity-de/

Personally sick of the arguement, just wish that it would happen for just the amusment factor


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

wingrider01 said:


> thing is - have never seen steve jobs give up the spotlight to anyone...
> 
> add to the fact that unless something changed that did not make the news - Apple/ATT is still got a five year agreement - which ends in 2012
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/10/...tandt-signed-five-year-iphone-exclusivity-de/
> 
> Personally sick of the arguement, just wish that it would happen for just the amusment factor


I agree that it is odd that Jobs would give up the spotlight... but I wouldn't be surprised if he's there (and makes an appearance on stage). I'm sure there are reasons behind it.

Oh yeah... And here's another clue....


----------



## barryb

I'm quite sure this time will be "it".

I plan on staying with my current (cough) provider. I'm just happy to see this coming to light as I know a bunch of Verizon friends who will love to have an iPhone as well.


----------



## Grentz

Here is my problem:

ATT (Current)
2 Lines
$59.99 for 550 min + Unlimited Mobile 2 Mobile + Rollover
$15 for 200mb Data on one line

Verizon
$69.99 for 700min
$15 for 150mb Data on one line


Less for more considering I use a lot of M2M minutes. If it wasnt for the price difference and VZW did in fact get the iP4 I might give them a try just for kicks.


----------



## HDJulie

Grentz said:


> Here is my problem:
> 
> ATT (Current)
> 2 Lines
> $59.99 for 550 min + Unlimited Mobile 2 Mobile + Rollover
> $15 for 200mb Data on one line
> 
> Verizon
> $69.99 for 700min
> $15 for 150mb Data on one line
> 
> Less for more considering I use a lot of M2M minutes. If it wasnt for the price difference and VZW did in fact get the iP4 I might give them a try just for kicks.


Mobile to Mobile is just to other AT&T customers, though. For me, all of my family is on AT&T so that saves me a bunch of minutes.

I'll be curious to see how Apple will advertise the Verizon iPhone. If it is only for the CDMA network, then it can't do voice & data at the same time so their multi-tasking commercials won't pertain to the Verizon version. I'll also be curious to see if the Verizon phone has a fixed antenna; whether it has anything that the current iPhone does not have; & how Apple will handle the yearly update.


----------



## dpeters11

wingrider01 said:


> thing is - have never seen steve jobs give up the spotlight to anyone...
> 
> add to the fact that unless something changed that did not make the news - Apple/ATT is still got a five year agreement - which ends in 2012
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/10/...tandt-signed-five-year-iphone-exclusivity-de/
> 
> Personally sick of the arguement, just wish that it would happen for just the amusment factor


Think of it this way, he announces new versions, not launches on carriers. The CDMA phone isn't a new version. It's iPhone 4 with CDMA and a few tweaks.


----------



## wingrider01

HDJulie said:


> Mobile to Mobile is just to other AT&T customers, though. For me, all of my family is on AT&T so that saves me a bunch of minutes.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how Apple will advertise the Verizon iPhone. If it is only for the CDMA network, then it can't do voice & data at the same time so their multi-tasking commercials won't pertain to the Verizon version. I'll also be curious to see if the Verizon phone has a fixed antenna; whether it has anything that the current iPhone does not have; & how Apple will handle the yearly update.


I have 5 lines on a 700 minute Unity plan, while no longer availabel it takes "mobile to mobile" a light year forward, we can call any ATT based phone - cellular or landline for no minutes usage. Since I am in a ATT dominent location I normally roll over about 640 minutes a month since 99 percent of my calls end up to a ATT owned phone number.

Also verizon does not have roll over last time I looked.

As far as the commericials go they just have to add a little 2 point text to the screen that states if you use verizon the phones abilities will be limited:lol:


----------



## wingrider01

dpeters11 said:


> Think of it this way, he announces new versions, not launches on carriers. The CDMA phone isn't a new version. It's iPhone 4 with CDMA and a few tweaks.


think of it this way - he is a control freak - anything that he owns he controls and wants to be in the center spotlight.


----------



## BubblePuppy

wingrider01 said:


> I have 5 lines on a 700 minute Unity plan, while no longer availabel it takes "mobile to mobile" a light year forward, we can call any ATT based phone - cellular or landline for no minutes usage. Since I am in a ATT dominent location I normally roll over about 640 minutes a month since 99 percent of my calls end up to a ATT owned phone number.
> 
> Also verizon does not have roll over last time I looked.
> 
> As far as the commericials go they just have to add a little 2 point text to the screen that states if you use verizon the phones abilities will be limited:lol:


That is why I will stay with AT&T.... along with being grandfathered in the unlimited data plan.


----------



## machavez00

ATT is not an option for me as all my family is with VZW. I'm also a Mac owner, so this will make things a lot easier for me. Getting stuff on my Dare is a PITA!


----------



## dpeters11

wingrider01 said:


> think of it this way - he is a control freak - anything that he owns he controls and wants to be in the center spotlight.


Sure he is. But when any other carrier starts selling the iPhone, he's not involved. That's all this really is. He may be there, but this is still a Verizon event and it is iPhone. Steve will do next month's announcement.


----------



## barryb

Verizon to offer unlimited plans for it's upcoming iPhone:



> Verizon Wireless, the country's largest wireless carrier, is confident enough in its network that it will offer unlimited data-use plans when it starts selling the iPhone around the end of this month


Read more (Wall Street Journal):

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703667904576072110862862244.html?mod=djemalertTECH


----------



## bobukcat

BubblePuppy said:


> Maybe now AT&T will get some decent/cutting edge Android phones.


They got what is arguably the "most powerful smartphone in the world" coming from Motorola and powered by Android (here's hoping it comes to VZW soon):

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/06/motorola-atrix-4g-hd-multimedia-dock-and-laptop-dock-hands-on/

Personally I don't really care about the i*hone on VZW but I'll be happy the Apple lovers have a choice in carriers now. For me the most intriguing part of this will be if AT&Ts network really does see performance improvements with less users or if VZWs gets worse with I*phone users added, they already have a TON of Droid traffic being carried.


----------



## Grentz

HDJulie said:


> Mobile to Mobile is just to other AT&T customers, though. For me, all of my family is on AT&T so that saves me a bunch of minutes.
> .


It works on some numbers that were originally ATT and ported as well, most of my family was ATT and moved to VZW, and most still fall under M2M 

But that is luck of the draw. Officially it is only to other ATT numbers.


----------



## dpeters11

Just got an email from my rep "Tomorrow may be a big day for Verizon, hint hint "

I told him it was the worst kept secret in the industry.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

dpeters11 said:


> Just got an email from my rep "Tomorrow may be a big day for Verizon, hint hint "
> 
> I told him it was the worst kept secret in the industry.


Seeing that all the news reporting agencies including local cbs, abc and nbc affiliates have been reporting this for the last couple of days; I'd too agree it's not much of a secret for the "rep" to pass on.....


----------



## wingrider01

dpeters11 said:


> Just got an email from my rep "Tomorrow may be a big day for Verizon, hint hint "
> 
> I told him it was the worst kept secret in the industry.


thank god and greuhound it is gone.. wonder how much apple paid to att to let them out of the 5 year contract if this does happen.

Will be fun to read all the screams of anguish when people with iphone 4 on att find that to actually move over to verizon will goes them close to 500.00 and the bottom falls out of the resale vaule of the att iphone.

will also be interesting to see how many posts there are when people there realize they can't use data and voice at the same time


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Personally I have no plans to switch to verizon. Los Angeles is one of the areas where AT&T has about the same coverage as verizon - sometimes even better. Add to that, AT&T's pricing plans work better for me.


----------



## barryb

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally I have no plans to switch to verizon. Los Angeles is one of the areas where AT&T has about the same coverage as verizon - sometimes even better. Add to that, AT&T's pricing plans work better for me.


I am in the same car as you on this one Stuart. You know I travel a bit, and I have yet to see a need to change from my current provider (AT&T).

What is great is that Verizon customers who have always wanted an iPhone will be able to get one, and from what I am reading its gonna be weeks, not months or years [for this to happen].


----------



## wingrider01

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally I have no plans to switch to verizon. Los Angeles is one of the areas where AT&T has about the same coverage as verizon - sometimes even better. Add to that, AT&T's pricing plans work better for me.


QFT - I have a discontinued plan call unity with 5 lines on it, 4 of which are used by my wife and 3 daughters. Unity allows us to call any ATT line, cell or lPOTS line with no minutes usage. Since att is the primary supplier here I usually roll over 600 or more minutes out of a 700 minute plan over a month.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You know, I wonder how much this will impact standalone iPod Touch sales. How many of the people who bought the touch did so because their carrier didn't have the phone?


----------



## Galaxie6411

I've been waiting for a Verizon Iphone forever it seems, we have no AT&T coverage to speak of. I am also finally jumping into the smart phone arena. ONly problem I see, I can get an HTC Incredible for $100-$200 depending on what deal you wait for, is there any chance an Iphone will be that cheap? Aren't they $400+ when you get one through AT&T no matter what contract you go with or am I wrong?


----------



## spartanstew

Galaxie6411 said:


> ONly problem I see, I can get an HTC Incredible for $100-$200 depending on what deal you wait for, is there any chance an Iphone will be that cheap? Aren't they $400+ when you get one through AT&T no matter what contract you go with or am I wrong?


The Incredible, Droid2, and Droid X have frequently been $0 with new commitment over the last several months.

The iphone won't be $0


----------



## dpeters11

Galaxie6411 said:


> I've been waiting for a Verizon Iphone forever it seems, we have no AT&T coverage to speak of. I am also finally jumping into the smart phone arena. ONly problem I see, I can get an HTC Incredible for $100-$200 depending on what deal you wait for, is there any chance an Iphone will be that cheap? Aren't they $400+ when you get one through AT&T no matter what contract you go with or am I wrong?


A new iPhone 4, for a new customer or one out of contract is $200 or $300, depending on if you get the 16gb or 32gb version.

Frankly, I don't see much point in switching now. This iPhone really is essentially iPhone 4.1. A few tweaks maybe in the antenna and CDMA radio. I'd honestly try to wait for an LTE version unless you really want one this year.

It is an interesting question, will AT&T get iPhone 5+ in June/July, Verizon the next Jan/Feb?


----------



## Herdfan

barryb said:


> I am in the same car as you on this one Stuart. You know I travel a bit, and I have yet to see a need to change from my current provider (AT&T).


I have great AT&T voice and 3G coverage where I live, but I travel to a couple other cities here in WV and no 3G. It sucks!

But I will NOT go to Verizon no matter what. They sold out their landline business to that joke called Frontier and my home phone has been out 5-6 times since the deal closed last summer. If our landline business is not good enough for them, then my wireless $ are not good for them either.



wingrider01 said:


> QFT - I have a discontinued plan call unity with 5 lines on it, 4 of which are used by my wife and 3 daughters. Unity allows us to call any ATT line, cell or lPOTS line with no minutes usage.


I have AT&T's A-List which allows me to choose 10 numbers that don't count against my minutes. I have all landlines as all my family and most of my friends have iPhones which are included in the M2M.


----------



## wingrider01

Herdfan said:


> I have great AT&T voice and 3G coverage where I live, but I travel to a couple other cities here in WV and no 3G. It sucks!
> 
> But I will NOT go to Verizon no matter what. They sold out their landline business to that joke called Frontier and my home phone has been out 5-6 times since the deal closed last summer. If our landline business is not good enough for them, then my wireless $ are not good for them either..


I carry a cell phone from each provider for work and use what works thebest when I am out of the home area



Herdfan said:


> I have AT&T's A-List which allows me to choose 10 numbers that don't count against my minutes. I have all landlines as all my family and most of my friends have iPhones which are included in the M2M.


A-List is nice, but does not save me anywhere near the minutes that the unity plan does - ten numbers would not cover the number of classmates my teenage daughter calls - not to mentin texts


----------



## barryb

8am PST announcement today.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm looking forward to it. Competition is good.


----------



## Lee L

dpeters11 said:


> Just got an email from my rep "Tomorrow may be a big day for Verizon, hint hint "
> 
> I told him it was the worst kept secret in the industry.


Even funnier that evidently the @Verizon twitter account was being updated from Twitter for iPhone during CES.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook




----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Lee L said:


> Even funnier that evidently the @Verizon twitter account was being updated from Twitter for iPhone during CES.


That's funny. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

And no Steve so far, just Tim Cook.


----------



## Lee L

Wow, Verizon wants to make sure that we all know they have planned for this for a long time so there won't be problems like ATT. Even said something to the effect of "we tell you about it once we've done it, not when we plan on getting it done someday."

They are even allowing it to act as a WiFi hotsopt for up to 5 devices. Be interesting to see plan details, but they could finally put the pressure to ATT to actually do some network upgrades.

Looks like the leaked video last week was definitely the real deal as far as the parts go.


----------



## Chris Blount

Looks like Feb 10 is the magical date.


----------



## Lee L

And giving existing customers a chance to order Feb 3rd, ahead of switchers.

Also, Tim Cook is leaving it open that it might go to another CDMA carriers as the deal is nonexclusive.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Ouch! :lol:



> 11:25AM Question from Ars Technica: what happens when you're on a call and need to use data?
> 
> Dan: Same as a CDMA device.
> 
> So... you don't.


----------



## Chris Blount

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Ouch! :lol:
> 
> !rolling


That's probably going to be the main reason why I won't switch from AT&T. The iPhone 1 did that and it drove me crazy.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> That's probably going to be the main reason why I won't switch from AT&T. The iPhone 1 did that and it drove me crazy.


Same here.


----------



## Chris Blount

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Same here.


Yeah, and you know AT&T is going to pounce all over that in their ads.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Of course, iPhone 5 with LTE will probably address that


----------



## tcusta00

If they have wifi tethering included in the unlimited plan (which would essentially enable 3G on a wifi only iPad) I would jump to Verizon. Voice & data at once has come in handy at times but the tradeoff to get a hotspot is worth it for me. 

I'll stay tuned for plan details...


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> If they have wifi tethering included in the unlimited plan (which would essentially enable 3G on a wifi only iPad) I would jump to Verizon. Voice & data at once has come in handy at times but the tradeoff to get a hotspot is worth it for me.
> 
> I'll stay tuned for plan details...


I somewhat agree but the idea of calls getting directed to voicemail while using data is something that bugs me to no end.

Hotspot would be nice though and if AT&T had any sense, they would immediately jump all over that soon.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> I somewhat agree but the idea of calls getting directed to voicemail while using data is something that bugs me to no end.


Exactly. I fear missing an emergency call because I'm watching a video (or similar).. which would cause me to hesitate to use stuff like that, which I don't want to.


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> I somewhat agree but the idea of calls getting directed to voicemail while using data is something that bugs me to no end.


If that's the way it works then no deal. I thought it just meant you couldn't use them concurrently. I always figured it would dump your data session and put the call through. :nono2:



> Hotspot would be nice though and if AT&T had any sense, they would immediately jump all over that soon.


I figure that's what will happen. They have 8 months to make that transition or they lose my piddling $120 per month. Yeah, that's a thread, AT&T. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I'm calling AT&T right now and asking for free tethering. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I'm calling AT&T right now and asking for free tethering. :lol:


Keep us posted on your new pet project. I'm sure it will go swimmingly. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

tcusta00 said:


> Keep us posted on your new pet project. *I'm it will go swimmingly*. :lol:


Post padding alert....not even English. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

The problem I have though is that we know new iPhones have been coming out in June. So will AT&T get a new device, iPhone 5 etc, and Verizon gets the CDMA version about 8 months later?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Too early to tell, I'd guess.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> Keep us posted on your new pet project. I'm it will go swimmingly. :lol:


She was really nice, but said they weren't offering anything to compete with that as of yet... and suggested I check back after the actual launch. She was also quick to remind me of the differences between AT&T's and Verizon's network (no voice & data at the same time w/Verizon). :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dpeters11 said:


> The problem I have though is that we know new iPhones have been coming out in June. So will AT&T get a new device, iPhone 5 etc, and Verizon gets the CDMA version about 8 months later?


That's what a lot of tech writers have been talking about. Since Apple goes in 1 year cycles... will Verizon's go with their launch date, or will they dump that model early to keep up.


----------



## jclewter79

What I have experienced with my droid 2 on verizon is that if ur using data and a call comes in the data connection is dropped and the phone starts ringing calls do not go to voicemail ever. As far as data on the droids it iis thirty bucks a month for unlimited smartphone data if u wish to use as a hotspot it is an extra twenty a month and hotspot data only has a 2 gb per month cap with overages charged thereafter


----------



## Sixto

My experience has been that browsing stops, and the phone rings, have never missed a VZW BB call while 3G browsing.

And I usually want to take the call and stop browsing anyway, this may change if the phone is also the mobile hotspot and need both, but LTE will fix that someday.


----------



## Chris Blount

"Sixto" said:


> My experience has been that browsing stops, and the phone rings, have never missed a VZW BB call while 3G browsing.
> 
> And I usually want to take the call and stop browsing anyway, this may change if the phone is also the mobile hotspot and need both, but LTE will fix that someday.


Good to know. I was under the impression that there is the possibility of missed calls.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> Good to know. I was under the impression that there is the possibility of missed calls.


Verizon does things well....heck...I even get that functionality on my Blackberry with Verizon. 

I'd expect no less with the Verizon iPhone.


----------



## machavez00

jclewter79 said:


> What I have experienced with my droid 2 on verizon is that if ur using data and a call comes in the data connection is dropped and the phone starts ringing calls do not go to voicemail ever. As far as data on the droids it iis thirty bucks a month for unlimited smartphone data if u wish to use as a hotspot it is an extra twenty a month and hotspot data only has a 2 gb per month cap with overages charged thereafter


Is that using the phone as a hotspot?


----------



## tcusta00

Greg Alsobrook said:


> She was really nice, but said they weren't offering anything to compete with that as of yet... and suggested I check back after the actual launch. She was also quick to remind me of the differences between AT&T's and Verizon's network (no voice & data at the same time w/Verizon). :lol:


Oh wow, you actually called... I thought you were joking. !rolling

Thanks for the update. They're going to have to stop the inevitable bleeding somehow. I love competition.


----------



## jclewter79

"machavez00" said:


> Is that using the phone as a hotspot?


I don't know. I also have a MiFi on my account so I have no need to use my Droid 2 as a hotspot. If I get a chance I'll try it out to see what happens.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Or you can root the Droid 2 and use any of the free wireless data tether apps on the Market.


----------



## machavez00

machavez00 said:


> Is that using the phone as a hotspot?





jclewter79 said:


> I don't know. I also have a MiFi on my account so I have no need to use my Droid 2 as a hotspot. If I get a chance I'll try it out to see what happens.


I asked because as a Qwest HSI sub I get free access to ATT's WiFi spots, which is every Mickey D's, Starbucks, B&N.


----------



## Herdfan

The one thing I have not seen mentioned is whether this phone is a "world" phone, ie does it still have the GSM chip.


----------



## 1kyardstare

Here is what is shown on the Verizon Wireless Site:

_Can I use my iPhone 4 while traveling abroad?

Yes, customers can use iPhone for voice and text in over 40 countries with data service in over 20 countries. For service availability and rate information, visit International Roaming Rates and Coverage. When travelling outside of these 40 destinations, the Global Travel program is the perfect short-term solution for the occasional or infrequent global traveler who needs to stay in touch when travelling internationally. _


----------



## BubblePuppy

According to a AT&T rep I talked to last weekend AT&Ts LTE won't allow data and phone calls at the same time.


----------



## tcusta00

BubblePuppy said:


> According to a AT&T rep I talked to last weekend AT&Ts LTE won't allow data and phone calls at the same time.


OUCH!


----------



## barryb

Greg Alsobrook said:


>


fake.


----------



## barryb




----------



## Herdfan

1kyardstare said:


> Here is what is shown on the Verizon Wireless Site:
> 
> _Can I use my iPhone 4 while traveling abroad?
> 
> Yes, customers can use iPhone for voice and text in over* 40 countries *with data service in over 20 countries. For service availability and rate information, visit International Roaming Rates and Coverage. When travelling outside of these 40 destinations, the Global Travel program is the perfect short-term solution for the occasional or infrequent global traveler who needs to stay in touch when travelling internationally. _


That is not squat! From the AT&T site:



> More wireless AT&T phones work in more places around the world than any other U.S. carrier. Stay connected while traveling to more than *220 countries *and on more than 140 cruise ships, and access email and the Internet in more than 195 countries.


Doesn't seem to have a GSM chip in it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Herdfan said:


> That is not squat! From the AT&T site:
> 
> *Doesn't seem to have a GSM chip in it.*


Correct. It is a Verizon phone, it doesn't do GSM, nor Verizon LTE.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

AT&T responds on their Facebook page...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

BubblePuppy said:


> According to a AT&T rep I talked to last weekend AT&Ts LTE won't allow data and phone calls at the same time.


I really really doubt that.


----------



## tcusta00

Herdfan said:


> That is not squat! From the AT&T site:


Especially when you consider the 40+ countries don't even include most of the EU or Pacific Rim, where most Americans travel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Clearly quite a bit of misinformation here.


----------



## dpeters11

You can have a faster data network, though our heavy iPhone data use is mostly wifi. But when we get dropped calls, or it won't connect to voicemail etc, that is annoying.

Having said that, we won't be upgrading our iPhone until iPhone5, then decide AT&T or Verizon (hopefully LTE).


----------



## BubblePuppy

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I really really doubt that.


I hope he is also, I'm looking forward to upgrading to a Atrix 4G.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually that Atrix looks like a very cool device. I'd say, make it half the size with a built-in picoprojector and you'd have something.


----------



## tcusta00

Stuart Sweet said:


> Clearly quite a bit of misinformation here.


Where?


----------



## BubblePuppy

http://m.engadget.com/default/artic...on-time/&category=classic&icid=eng_latest_art


> iPhone 4 with CDMA for Verizon gets FCC approval, right on time.
> There's no company in the industry that's better at consistently having confidentiality come off its products in the FCC's database right on time better than Apple -- and indeed, the CDMA version of the iPhone just hit the filing system. Model A1349 (as opposed to the GSM version's A1332) has the expected test results for CDMA / EV-DO Rev. A on the 850 and 1900MHz bands along with Bluetooth and WiFi without a whiff of GSM support for global roaming -- not to say Verizon gave any hint that you might be able to roam outside of CDMA countries anyway.


----------



## Herdfan

BubblePuppy said:


> Correct. It is a Verizon phone, it doesn't do GSM, nor Verizon LTE.


I thought some of Verizon's phones had both CDMA and GSM capability. Without it, how could Verizon be the choice for any multi-national company?

Edit: Here's one. CDMA and GSM: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...reList=false&contracTerm=2&deviceCategoryId=1


----------



## Sixto

Herdfan said:


> I thought some of Verizon's phones had both CDMA and GSM capability. Without it, how could Verizon be the choice for any multi-national company?


They do, the Blackberry Bold 9650 is a world phone, along with others.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Herdfan said:


> I thought some of Verizon's phones had both CDMA and GSM capability. Without it, how could Verizon be the choice for any multi-national company?


Some of the phones might be,but the Verizon iPhone isn't one of them.


----------



## dmurphy

Chris Blount said:


> Good to know. I was under the impression that there is the possibility of missed calls.


No sir - this is different than ATT's EDGE.... When a voice comes in during an active EVDOrevA data session (I.e. VZ iPhone), data pauses, the phone rings, and you answer it.

Keep in mind that simultaneous wifi+voice will work fine.

This is really a tempest in a teapot...


----------



## tcusta00

This is interesting, from Mashable:










Because, in the presentation, at least according to Edgadget's report:

"mobile hotspot included! Up to 5 devices."

I take that to mean... included in the price. :shrug:


----------



## Groundhog45

tcusta00 said:


> This is interesting, from Mashable:
> 
> Because, in the presentation, at least according to Edgadget's report:
> 
> "mobile hotspot included! Up to 5 devices."
> 
> I take that to mean... included in the price. :shrug:


I would hope they would expand the mobile hotspot to the Android phones if it is no extra cost included in the data plan for iPhone. Or face lots of complaints. More likely it will be the same $20/month extra.


----------



## The Merg

BubblePuppy said:


> According to a AT&T rep I talked to last weekend AT&Ts LTE won't allow data and phone calls at the same time.


Isn't that going backwards then for them???

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader

barryb said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/wall-street-journal-verizon-to-announce-iphone-on-tuesday/
> 
> -and-
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/verizon-iphone-everything-you-need-to-know/


I predicted this last year and was blasted.

Guess who was right?


----------



## Lord Vader

A few months ago I decided to finally abandon BlackBerry after having 3 BlackBerry Tours in 11 months (BB user for years up to then). Instead of doing just reading, I decided to actually physically research and try out extensively the iPhone 4 and an Android phone, specifically the HTC EVO. I was fortunate to use each for several hours.

When all was said and done, I chose the EVO, and not begrudgingly or with even the slightest hesitation. I loved the iPhone's battery life, something they're famous for because Apple uses a different technology in their batteries. Other than that, some things about the iPhone I didn't like: lots of apps, sure, but so many of the ones I wanted or needed I had to pay for, while on the EVO they were free; the larger screen on the EVO--big plus for me; the speed; its customizability, particularly if one roots the phone. Unrelated to the hardware was the pricing plan. Whether I went with AT&T or with Verizon, I'd be paying a LOT more. I have unlimited text and data, unlimited free mobile-to-mobile calls, and more, all for $79 per month + taxes (that includes the $10 4G premium charge). Deduct a 25% discount because of my membership in a national NCAA Umpires organization, and, well, my monthly bill for what I have is simply phenomenal.


----------



## The Merg

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I agree that it is odd that Jobs would give up the spotlight... but I wouldn't be surprised if he's there (and makes an appearance on stage). I'm sure there are reasons behind it.
> 
> Oh yeah... And here's another clue....


Hmmm...

I signed in today to see if they would have the iPhone listed so I could see how much it would cost with my discount... I didn't even have Apple or iOS listed on my Brand/OS picklist like this...










- Merg


----------



## BubblePuppy

The Merg said:
 

> Isn't that going backwards then for them???
> 
> - Merg


I thought the same thing. If what he said is accurate then, I hope, one would be able to switch from LTE to 3g and back again on the fly.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Groundhog45 said:


> I would hope they would expand the mobile hotspot to the Android phones if it is no extra cost included in the data plan for iPhone. Or face lots of complaints. More likely it will be the same $20/month extra.


I think that most Android users that want to hotspot either have a app for that or have rooted their phones and are running custom Roms that have that function. I hotspot my laptops to my N1 all the time.


----------



## machavez00

How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


----------



## tcusta00

machavez00 said:


> How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


I don't use it much but I know other people that do. For the few times I've needed it, I have to say it's pretty handy. I guess it comes down to your personal usage habits.


----------



## TBlazer07

You all must check out last nights (1/11/11) "THE DAILY SHOW" on Comedy Central. It will show up in your guide as "Colin Firth" as guest. It's repeated a few times today.

They lampoon AT&T .... had me ROTFLMAO.

Story here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/12/verizon-iphone-daily-show_n_807859.html


----------



## Laxguy

machavez00 said:


> How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


Only when driving, and, at that, after I've run out of clever things to text.....

I do it (surf and talk) on occasion, though. Less than 5%.


----------



## wingrider01

machavez00 said:


> How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


rarely surf, but when traveling use data extensively connecting to work, etc


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

machavez00 said:


> How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


More then you think actually.

Using data isn't just limited to "surfing" the internet. Things like TomTom's GPS Navigation and Pandora Radio are just a few examples of data apps that would be simulataneously runing in the background while calls take place. LOL; well at least for AT&T users.

Online multiplayer games are another heavy usage type of app that would be impacted by being bumped by incomming/outgoing voice prioritied calls.

*Other types of apps that will impacted are things like: *

LogMeIn (or any other remote desktop controlling app)
SlingPlayer (or any other placeshifting a/v viewing & control all)
Orb (same as above)
Ooma (or any other VoIP app while using 3G abroad)
Social networkign apps such as loopt, aol, paltalk, fring, myspace, facebook, yahoo messenger, icq, etc that keep you logged in in ordert to receive messages or for chat usage.

The ever growing energizer list of apps that would be impacted goes on, and on, and on, and on.............


----------



## Herdfan

machavez00 said:


> How often do Iphone users surf and use the phone simultaneously? (Poll thread perhaps?)


I can remember doing it once. My daughter's swim teams was at an out of town meet and I had the map up using speaker phone to direct another parent to the restaurant from where they had gotten lost.

Otherwise, no I don't do it.

But I don't use a BT headset either which would make the process easier.


----------



## RasputinAXP

See, in Android it caches data so that if something gets bumped by a voice call, you can continue with what you're doing. Google Maps, for instance, downloads your route data and stores it. It doesn't live stream it. That's susceptible to bad cell connections.

Doesn't iOS support caching? Or did they not think about this before selling a CDMA iPhone?


----------



## Chris Blount

I personally use voice and data all the time. There have been several times when I receive an important e-mail or text while on a call.


----------



## jclewter79

Well, I know on my droid, text still come in while in a call. I just don't think this is as big of a deal as AT&T would have us all believe.


----------



## jclewter79

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> More then you think actually.
> 
> Using data isn't just limited to "surfing" the internet. Things like TomTom's GPS Navigation and Pandora Radio are just a few examples of data apps that would be simulataneously runing in the background while calls take place. LOL; well at least for AT&T users.
> 
> Online multiplayer games are another heavy usage type of app that would be impacted by being bumped by incomming/outgoing voice prioritied calls.
> 
> *Other types of apps that will impacted are things like: *
> 
> LogMeIn (or any other remote desktop controlling app)
> SlingPlayer (or any other placeshifting a/v viewing & control all)
> Orb (same as above)
> Ooma (or any other VoIP app while using 3G abroad)
> Social networkign apps such as loopt, aol, paltalk, fring, myspace, facebook, yahoo messenger, icq, etc that keep you logged in in ordert to receive messages or for chat usage.
> 
> The ever growing energizer list of apps that would be impacted goes on, and on, and on, and on.............


Like has already been mentioned, these apps get cashed and resume when the call is completed. I find it hard to believe anybody regardless of carrier is actually making a phone call and listening to pandora at the exact same time.


----------



## James Long

Groundhog45 said:


> I would hope they would expand the mobile hotspot to the Android phones if it is no extra cost included in the data plan for iPhone. Or face lots of complaints. More likely it will be the same $20/month extra.


I'd bet on the $20 extra ... and that $20 extra does not count as unlimited AND per Verizon when the hot spot is active ALL data usage -including apps on the phone- counts toward the GB the $20 pays for (so activate the hot spot only when needed!).

The mobile hotspot thing is one reason why I have not upgraded my phone. I don't want to pay $50 for limited tethering.


BubblePuppy said:


> I think that most Android users that want to hotspot either have a app for that or have rooted their phones and are running custom Roms that have that function. I hotspot my laptops to my N1 all the time.


I wish VZW would just make it legit. So many people worked around the tethering vs phone app login on older phones (cheating the phone to make tethering look like the phone's browser) that VZW got rid of the "unlimited" plans. I'm paying the $15 for VCast, which includes unlimited phone browsing ... I wouldn't mind paying $30 for unlimited data and tethering but I'd rather not "work around" a known $20 fee for a limited data service. It makes it feel more like stealing when they set a price.

BTW: I can't remember the year, but I do remember it was years ago when Verizon gave the option of interrupting data calls for voice. Before that callers would get voicemail. After accepting the option the data call would drop and the phone would ring.

Actually making and receiving phone calls is the reason I got a cell phone (that's why I have Verizon and not AT&T) so losing the data call has not been a problem.


TBlazer07 said:


> You all must check out last nights (1/11/11) "THE DAILY SHOW" on Comedy Central.


That bit was super funny ... sending text messages by typing something and then having the runner take the phone to someone else! $400 per text. :lol:

The AT&T push of "you can talk and use data at the same time" fails with those who enjoy the "you can't make phone calls" stereotype.


Chris Blount said:


> I personally use voice and data all the time. There have been several times when I receive an important e-mail or text while on a call.


Works fine for me ... and I don't even have a current phone. Texts still deliver. I don't have email alerts set up as the important things go to the vtext.com email->text address.


----------



## Chris Blount

James Long said:


> I don't even have a current phone. Texts still deliver. I don't have email alerts set up as the important things go to the vtext.com email->text address.


We are techies. We know these tricks. The average Joe does not. They just want it to work.

No matter how you slice it, Verizon is working around the problem. And it IS a problem by not having voice and data at the same time. This will make some of you mad but it still amazes me to this day how those who don't have something will justify to their dying breath why they don't need it. I can't count how many people tried to justify why they didn't need a cell phone when they first started. Now look at us.

Verizon needs to fix this issue. It's inconvenient for many folks. We can all go back and forth all day about data and voice but you don't realize how much you use it until you have it. AT&T folks know what I'm talking about.

With that said, I'm not defending AT&T. I've had dropped calls but AT&T coverage in my area is much better than Verizon so it's a no brainer for me. If Verizon ever increased their coverage and fixed the data/voice issue, I would consider switching. I'm not married to AT&T. Like most of you, I love competition so bring it on!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's not really an issue that can be "fixed" in software. It has to do with the way that CDMA voice traffic gets conveyed to the device, and to an extent how their 3G technologies are delivered. LTE will not fix the problem as it's simply not designed to. 

AT&T's networks were designed from the ground up to be simultaneous voice/data. Their implementation of LTE will actually suffer from the same problem as Verizon's, but it's presumed that the phone will automatically switch down to HSPA+ during a call. 

All this will be moot with the stuff that will roll out in roughly 2013, LTE-advanced or whatever they will call it by then. 

Personally, I don't do simultaneous voice and data very often but if I were using the device for tethering or as a hotspot I could see that being an issue.


----------



## James Long

Chris Blount said:


> We are techies. We know these tricks. The average Joe does not. They just want it to work.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, Verizon is working around the problem. And it IS a problem by not having voice and data at the same time.


If it is worked around then it isn't a problem. For me, it does just work.

Perhaps it is just a difference in usage. I have a three year old phone ... so the old school ways of doing things remains natural. If something was very important (network failure, slow server response, link failure) a brief text message was the solution ... I did that before I had a phone with email capability. Even back in the day when I carried a pager instead of a phone brief messages were all I wanted. My usage didn't require full emails to be received off hours. If it was an important system *I* programmed it to send me a text. Everyone else learned how to dial a phone. Work voicemail was programmed to send a text when a message was left (unless the caller pressed a specific button to be transferred, without knowing my number, to my wireless phone).

If I got emails that were so important that they needed immediate response I'd set things up differently. But the same bias that you're complaining about could be applied to you. People who are happy with the way their phone operates should not be forced to feel bad about it just because you don't like how their phone operates. As long as people are happy with their own service why does anyone have to badmouth it?

I'm sure AT&T isn't as bad as the stereotype ... neither is Verizon. Neither company would be as big as they are if they were failures. Even Sprint has customers ... because the service works for them.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally, I don't do simultaneous voice and data very often but if I were using the device for tethering or as a hotspot I could see that being an issue.


That would be a conflict ... perhaps trying to use the data for remote computer operation while talking someone through something on the phone. I didn't have to do that too often. Usually it was all talk or all remote control.

I suppose the "work around" would be to use Skype for the voice call. That would run alongside any data application. The normal user isn't likely to need to tether and talk at the same time. Us tech people will find a way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And you're right, there are always workarounds. People forget that it wasn't so long ago that your best methodology for mobile communications was... a dime.


----------



## Chris Blount

This is rather interesting.

http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/13/technology/verizon_new_every_two/index.htm


----------



## James Long

Chris Blount said:


> This is rather interesting.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/13/technology/verizon_new_every_two/index.htm


See existing thread: Verizon to end money for upgrades?

The sad thing is I can get a better deal on a new phone via Amazon Wireless than a used one via Verizon's "New Every Two" discount.


----------



## Hoosier205

Let's see how many fools go for the iPhone 4 via Verizon next month instead of:


Waiting until the newest model is released this summer
Getting a better (Android) phone instead


----------



## James Long

Hoosier205 said:


> Let's see how many fools go for the iPhone 4 via Verizon next month instead of:
> 
> Waiting until the newest model is released this summer
> Getting a better (Android) phone instead


If one is really desperate for an iPhone 4 on Verizon wait for the iPhone 5 ... and get a slightly used iPhone 4 - cheap. 

While I'm glad to see the iPhone 4 come to Verizon as it was one of the stumbling blocks to those who wanted an iPhone regardless of carrier I don't like the way the promotion diminishes other quality phones.


----------



## bobukcat

Stuart Sweet said:


> LTE will not fix the problem as it's simply not designed to.


Stuart, do you have any links or sources to back this up? I'm not trying to challenge you but I can't find anything in concrete either way. I've read in several places that VZW had confirmed their LTE network WOULD support V&D (not V.D. :sure but these all appear to be antidotes as opposed to an actual statement from VZW. Many are assuming it won't because MetroPCS' LTE implementation doesn't but that's not really proof. Some have suggested that during a voice call an LTE handset could drop back to EVDO for data and continue to use LTE for voice but again, there's no absolute confirmation I can find anywhere.

As for the need for it - I've lived and prospered for years without it but I would certainly like to have it, I'm just not willing to suffer lack of coverage and a bogged-down network to get it.


----------



## dpeters11

I would think with data going over LTE, voice over CDMA would work simultaneously. Verizon has also stated they will be doing LTE voice by 2012. That should be fantastic. At one point, they were also testing VORA, Voice over Rev. A, as a temporary measure.

One problem I have is various things I've seen from AT&T and some sites saying that the Verizon iPhone can't do voice and data at the same time, but not making the distinction that is when on Verizon's network for data. I've had some users think that meant wifi as well, all data.


----------



## The Merg

dpeters11 said:


> One problem I have is various things I've seen from AT&T and some sites saying that the Verizon iPhone can't do voice and data at the same time, but not making the distinction that is when on Verizon's network for data. I've had some users think that meant wifi as well, all data.


That is a good point. The dual voice/data dilemna is only when using Verizon's 3G network for data. However, while that is not an issue if you are using wifi for data, I would gather that most users will be using 3G for data most of the time.

- Merg


----------



## dmurphy

The Merg said:


> That is a good point. The dual voice/data dilemna is only when using Verizon's 3G network for data. However, while that is not an issue if you are using wifi for data, I would gather that most users will be using 3G for data most of the time.
> 
> - Merg


Actually, I suspect quite the opposite is true.

I have full WiFi coverage just about everywhere. Both at home, at work, and outside -- Cablevision has blanketed the NY/NJ/CT area with WiFi hotspots all over the place, so I can pick up a WiFi signal in most locations.

Nevermind the WiFi available at Starbucks, McD's, and lots of other stores.

Frankly, the 3G is just to fill in the gaps - I'd say 80-90% of the time, I'm on WiFi.


----------



## HDJulie

I'm just the opposite. Where I am there is very little WiFi available other than at Starbucks or McDonalds so I spend 90% of my time on 3G.


----------



## mutelight

Chris Blount said:


> I personally use voice and data all the time. There have been several times when I receive an important e-mail or text while on a call.


I receive important e-mails all the time whilst on the phone.



jclewter79 said:


> Well, I know on my droid, text still come in while in a call. I just don't think this is as big of a deal as AT&T would have us all believe.


That is because text messages do not use data, they piggy back on the control channel and cost absolutely nothing to carriers.



bobukcat said:


> Stuart, do you have any links or sources to back this up? I'm not trying to challenge you but I can't find anything in concrete either way. I've read in several places that VZW had confirmed their LTE network WOULD support V&D (not V.D. :sure but these all appear to be antidotes as opposed to an actual statement from VZW. Many are assuming it won't because MetroPCS' LTE implementation doesn't but that's not really proof. Some have suggested that during a voice call an LTE handset could drop back to EVDO for data and continue to use LTE for voice but again, there's no absolute confirmation I can find anywhere.
> 
> As for the need for it - I've lived and prospered for years without it but I would certainly like to have it, I'm just not willing to suffer lack of coverage and a bogged-down network to get it.


LTE will fix this issue as the voice and the data will be running on separate radios. This is only a current issue which will be resolved however, not on the iPhone 4 specifically since it isn't a LTE capable phone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I will find specific sources if you need but it is a simple matter of the technology.


----------



## jclewter79

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I will find specific sources if you need but it is a simple matter of the technology.


Yeah, I would like to see some sources because all that I have read states the opposite of what you are telling us.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Dual data / phone use is necessary to me as I often tether / hotspot my laptops to my phone. Getting phone calls while I'm doing it is a must. Plus my phone is my only access to the Internet at my house, having to make a choice between voice or data is unacceptable in my situation. AT&T is the best choice in my case, plus being grandfathered in the unlimited data plan. 
Here is a comparison link: http://www.intomobile.com/2011/01/11/verizon-iphone-att-comparison/


----------



## machavez00

For the current iPhone users. Verizon has two plans: $15/150MB+email and $29.99($23.99 with my Corp. discount) unlimited+email (available for the time being) How easy is it to burn up 150MB, and does maps/compass count towards the data usage?

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/planDataOverlay.jsp


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I can only speak for myself, with my AT&T iPhone. I have the 200MB/month plan. 

Yes, Maps count if you're not using Wi-Fi. But there is at least one Nav program (Navigon) that loads its maps right onto the phone so there is no need for data. 

Personally I use about 30MB a month on AT&T's 3G network. Three zero. Why? Because almost everywhere I go has free wi-fi. Work, home, Starbucks, Barnes and Noble, Panera Bread, all sorts of places. I hook up whenever I can, with the permission of the companies involved. 

I also am aware of my network status and whenever possible avoid streaming video over 3G. Heck (that's right, I said "heck") it's not like that's a priority for me anyway. 

Apps like Forum Runner, DBSTalk's own app and Tapatalk will help you keep data use down by limiting graphics, and many sites have iPhone "skins" that let you do the same. 

My friend Greg Alsobrook will most certainly disagree, but in my opinion keeping it under 150MB per month on 3G really isn't that tough.


----------



## dpeters11

machavez00 said:


> For the current iPhone users. Verizon has two plans: $15/150MB+email and $29.99($23.99 with my Corp. discount) unlimited+email (available for the time being) How easy is it to burn up 150MB, and does maps/compass count towards the data usage?
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/planDataOverlay.jsp


I would think maps would, as you don't have all the map data downloaded to the iPhone. I don't know if you would go over the 150 meg, but it's not hard. My wife isn't a extreme user, and since August, she's only been under 150 meg once, and she came within 7 meg then. Personally, I'd go with the unlimited plan. Cheaper than overages.


----------



## wingrider01

machavez00 said:


> For the current iPhone users. Verizon has two plans: $15/150MB+email and $29.99($23.99 with my Corp. discount) unlimited+email (available for the time being) How easy is it to burn up 150MB, and does maps/compass count towards the data usage?
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/planDataOverlay.jsp


do it fast, numerous reporting agencies have quoted the verizon executives that the unlimited plan is a short time offer and will probably only be available for the first batch of iphones


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can only speak for myself, with my AT&T iPhone. I have the 200MB/month plan.
> 
> Yes, Maps count if you're not using Wi-Fi. But there is at least one Nav program (Navigon) that loads its maps right onto the phone so there is no need for data.
> 
> Personally I use about 30MB a month on AT&T's 3G network. Three zero. Why? Because almost everywhere I go has free wi-fi. Work, home, Starbucks, Barnes and Noble, Panera Bread, all sorts of places. I hook up whenever I can, with the permission of the companies involved.
> 
> I also am aware of my network status and whenever possible avoid streaming video over 3G. Heck (that's right, I said "heck") it's not like that's a priority for me anyway.
> 
> Apps like Forum Runner, DBSTalk's own app and Tapatalk will help you keep data use down by limiting graphics, and many sites have iPhone "skins" that let you do the same.
> 
> My friend Greg Alsobrook will most certainly disagree, but in my opinion keeping it under 150MB per month on 3G really isn't that tough.


I don't disagree, but I think it depends on your usage style. I also am regularly on WiFi, but I do have the 2GB plan just to be safe. I like using things like Pandora/Slacker while driving, and that can add up quick.


----------



## dpeters11

It's easy to stay under if you're vigilant, but I know my wife turns wifi off to save battery and doesn't always turn it back on.

But I admit I hate data caps of all kinds, and avoid them wherever possible.


----------



## dmurphy

On sale NOW.

https://preorder.verizonwireless.com/iconic


----------



## Galaxie6411

I see the HTC Thunderbolt is supposedly going to be able to do phone and data simultaneously on 3G and 4G, I'd expect the next Iphone to be able to do it as well, only question will be will they release a new one for Verizon in June or just for AT&T.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There is some doubt about the thunderbolt, as to whether that capability will be enabled and if there will be extra cost. Doing 3G and voice would require two radios and that takes up the same capacity as two phones.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I like using things like Pandora/Slacker while driving, and that can add up quick.


Just curious: do you have a rough estimate of what it takes to stream Pandora or Slacker?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I want to say about 100kbps consistent throughput.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dpeters11

Pandora is about 30 meg per hour. Keep in mind, they are limited to 64Kbps on the mobile apps, on a computer with a Pandora subscription, you can go up to 192Kbps.


----------



## BubblePuppy

wingrider01 said:


> do it fast, numerous reporting agencies have quoted the verizon executives that the unlimited plan is a short time offer and will probably only be available for the first batch of iphones


This may have already been posted.
From CNET:


> Verizon Wireless will begin throttling the data speeds of customers who use an "extraordinary amount" of data, according to a document posted on the company's Web site.
> 
> First reported by BGR.com, the PDF on the Verizon site says the new rules will not affect the majority of the company's customers. However, if you are a heavy data user, you should be aware that your speeds will drop.
> "If you use an extraordinary amount of data and fall within the top 5 percent of Verizon Wireless data users we may reduce your data throughput speeds periodically for the remainder of your then current and immediately following billing cycle to ensure high quality network performance for other users at locations and times of peak demand," states the document.
> 
> Read more: http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20030514-37.html#ixzz1DAiLrb1N


----------



## Lord Vader

Galaxie6411 said:


> I see the HTC Thunderbolt is supposedly going to be able to do phone and data simultaneously on 3G and 4G, I'd expect the next Iphone to be able to do it as well


From what a news tech report said, that won't be technologically possible due to Verizon using the CDMA system, which precludes the ability to have simultaneous voice and data transmission. The point seemed to be in that story that the issue lies not with the phone itself but the system it uses.


----------



## machavez00

I don't remember if this was mentioned before. The CNET review says the VZW iPhone will do WiFi web and phone calls simultaneously, but not 3G web as we already know. The people I've talked to have told me the majority of the time they've taken a call while on 3G is when they were using a mapping app while driving. The other times they were somewhere with wifi available.


----------



## dpeters11

Lord Vader said:


> From what a news tech report said, that won't be technologically possible due to Verizon using the CDMA system, which precludes the ability to have simultaneous voice and data transmission. The point seemed to be in that story that the issue lies not with the phone itself but the system it uses.


But remember for Verizon, 4G is LTE which is not based on CDMA. It's GSM based.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, that's true but unless I'm wrong the first LTE phones don't do simultaneous voice yet either. I was told we'd have to wait for LTE-Advanced for that.


----------



## Lord Vader

dpeters11 said:


> But remember for Verizon, 4G is LTE which is not based on CDMA. It's GSM based.


Which probably means they'll charge even more exorbitant rates to be able to use that.


----------



## dpeters11

A new version of Greenpois0n is out supporting the unit now. And iFixit has of course taken one apart. It has the Qualcomm MDM6600, which is the same one the Droid Pro has. This means the chip itself is GSM compatible. That's all academic though, since there is no SIM card slot.


----------



## wingrider01

Lord Vader said:


> Which probably means they'll charge even more exorbitant rates to be able to use that.


If it is anything like the pricing for the current cellular data sticks then yes the pricing is going to be high.

05 GB - $50 
10 GB - $80

$10 for each 1GB over those amounts.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, on my EVO I use roughly 5GB of data each month. Texting and MMS I also get unlimited, but Sprint breaks it down by category and doesn't include that in data, of course. When I ditched my BlackBerry in the fall, I had given serious consideration to iPhone, especially since I had heard it would be coming to Verizon in the new year. However, there's no way I'd be able to swing Verizon's exorbitant costs. I am very happy with my average monthly Sprint bill running around $85 for unlimited data/text/MMS/mobile/nights & weekends. Plus, after trying out the EVO and the iPhone, I liked the EVO much better.


----------



## djlong

A Verizon iPhone teardown has show a chip inside that is capable of processing GSM. This SEEMS to imply that the iPhone 5 on Verizon, when it gets there, would be a "world phone" doing both CDMA and GSM (like my HTC Touch Pro 2)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It does sound reasonable for iPhone5 to be the same for Verizon and AT&T if it is possible.


----------



## dmurphy

djlong said:


> A Verizon iPhone teardown has show a chip inside that is capable of processing GSM. This SEEMS to imply that the iPhone 5 on Verizon, when it gets there, would be a "world phone" doing both CDMA and GSM (like my HTC Touch Pro 2)


What it says to me is that AAPL is now well-versed in programming to the MDM6600 chipset.... that's great news. Qualcomm chipsets are more expensive than the rest of the industry (typically), but they're also well designed and reliable. MDM6600 is a great chip. The MDM9600 is also available, which does everything the MDM6600 does -as well as- LTE. Hopefully that's what's in the next iPhone!


----------



## Mavrick

I have been saying since the Verizon iPhone announcement that I was not going to upgrade to the Verizon iPhone and was going to stay with my Blackberry.

Then last night unable to sleep for I have had a bad cold the past few days I was on my laptop surfing the web trying to kill some time till I either fell asleep or it was time to go to work which ever came first.

Somehow I ended up on the Verizon site and before I knew what had happened I had ordered myself an iPhone.  Don't know if it was from the lack of sleep the past several days or from the medication I am on I just cannot believe I ordered it after the stand I had taken saying I would not get one.

My coworkers are never going to let me live this one down but most of all I kinda am starting to feel sorry for my poor Blackberry for it has been so good to me.


----------



## Laxguy

Mavrick said:


> I have been saying since the Verizon iPhone announcement that I was not going to upgrade to the Verizon iPhone and was going to stay with my Blackberry.
> 
> Then last night unable to sleep for I have had a bad cold the past few days I was on my laptop surfing the web trying to kill some time till I either fell asleep or it was time to go to work which ever came first.
> 
> Somehow I ended up on the Verizon site and before I knew what had happened I had ordered myself an iPhone.  Don't know if it was from the lack of sleep the past several days or from the medication I am on I just cannot believe I ordered it after the stand I had taken saying I would not get one.
> 
> My coworkers are never going to let me live this one down but most of all I kinda am starting to feel sorry for my poor Blackberry for it has been so good to me.


You'll grow even stronger as the effects of the strong first dose of Koolaid wear off. And as you forgive yourself for being stubborn in the first place, your example will allow others to see-and come into- the light.....*

* all the above:


----------



## dpeters11

Until June 6th comes around and the next device is announced for Verizon and you realize you have a year old device with a year and a half left on the contract.

At least the first gen of Verizon iPhones won't sell on the secondary market since it can't be unlocked for any use on the GSM carriers.


----------



## Mavrick

dpeters11 said:


> Until June 6th comes around and the next device is announced for Verizon and you realize you have a year old device with a year and a half left on the contract.
> 
> At least the first gen of Verizon iPhones won't sell on the secondary market since it can't be unlocked for any use on the GSM carriers.


I am going to have an eye on June 6th just because the rumors that are starting to come out now is that Apple is considering moving their new iDevice announcements from June like they have always been to the first of November since they just launched the Verizon iPhone in Jan. and the rumors say the reason Apple is considering this is to make the new product more desired for the Holiday shopping season.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

On a side note...

My local Verizon Free-Standing store... this morning, I saw them drop off not 1, not 2, not 3, but 6 Porta-Potties in the parking lot. It also looks like they are preping a tent to be set up.

Here is the thing... tomorrow morning it is supposed to be a -25 windchill out there.

Nuts... I say.


----------



## Mavrick

Earl Bonovich said:


> On a side note...
> 
> My local Verizon Free-Standing store... this morning, I saw them drop off not 1, not 2, not 3, but 6 Porta-Potties in the parking lot. It also looks like they are preping a tent to be set up.
> 
> Here is the thing... tomorrow morning it is supposed to be a -25 windchill out there.
> 
> Nuts... I say.


I agree and don't think it is worth becoming a human iCicle just for an iPhone.


----------



## James Long

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the thing... tomorrow morning it is supposed to be a -25 windchill out there.


Some people said it would be a cold day in hell when Verizon introduced the iPhone. :lol:

(It will actually be warmer in Hell, MI, tomorrow morning - a windchill of -10.)


----------



## Laxguy

Mavrick said:


> I agree and don't think it is worth becoming a human iCicle just for an iPhone.


!rolling

Nor in the gloom of night, or heat of the day- or at anytime is anything standing in line for more than a half hour worth it to me. But then I'm not their target demographic, having reached Sr. "status".....


----------



## barryb

Whoops!

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/visualized-verizon-iphone-customer-shipped-a-device-in-test-mod/


----------



## Mike Bertelson

No lines, I don’t do lines...I’d rather stick a fork in my eye, don fiberglass underwear, and watch a marathon of Spanish Telenovelas...and I don’t speak Spanish, before I'd stand in a line.

I’m just sayin’ :grin:

Mike


----------



## HDJulie

I stood in line for the first time this past summer when AT&T got their second batch of phones in I think it was. I was working 6:30AM to 4:00PM at the time & the store was on my way to work so I drove by & the line was short enough that I decided to wait. I had my phone but my husband had missed out. It was kind of fun. Wasn't overly hot though it was sprinkling some. Had a good time with the people in line. I think I was there maybe 2 hours before I walked out with the phone. Not that I'm condoing standing in line -- just saying that in the right circumstance, it might not be too bad :-0.


----------



## tcusta00

Mike Bertelson said:


> No lines, I don't do lines...I'd rather stick a fork in my eye, don fiberglass underwear, and watch a marathon of Spanish Telenovelas...and I don't speak Spanish, before I'd stand in a line.
> 
> I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


Not a theme park kinda guy then, huh? :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson

tcusta00 said:


> Not a theme park kinda guy then, huh? :lol:


I love the rides, not the lines. I'll do the lines if the ride is good...or get a Fast Pass. 

I wouldn't stand on line for black Friday or for the new electronic gizmo thingy. 

Mike


----------



## tcusta00

Mike Bertelson said:


> I love the rides, not the lines. I'll do the lines if the ride is good...or get a Fast Pass.
> 
> I wouldn't stand on line for black Friday or for the new electronic gizmo thingy.
> 
> Mike


2 hours in line for a 90 second ride. Shoot me. :lol:
2 hours in line for a new iPhone. Sign me up.


----------



## Groundhog45

Mavrick said:


> I have been saying since the Verizon iPhone announcement that I was not going to upgrade to the Verizon iPhone and was going to stay with my Blackberry.
> 
> Then last night unable to sleep for I have had a bad cold the past few days I was on my laptop surfing the web trying to kill some time till I either fell asleep or it was time to go to work which ever came first.
> 
> Somehow I ended up on the Verizon site and before I knew what had happened I had ordered myself an iPhone.  Don't know if it was from the lack of sleep the past several days or from the medication I am on I just cannot believe I ordered it after the stand I had taken saying I would not get one.
> 
> My coworkers are never going to let me live this one down but most of all I kinda am starting to feel sorry for my poor Blackberry for it has been so good to me.


Friends don't let friends by iPhones. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy

Groundhog45 said:


> Friends don't let friends by iPhones. :lol:


Quite right: Real friends gift their pals with 'em..........


----------



## Mike Bertelson

tcusta00 said:


> 2 hours in line for a 90 second ride. Shoot me. :lol:
> 2 hours in line for a new iPhone. Sign me up.


I've never stood on line for two hours for ride. :shrug:

However, I'm sure there will be lines longer than that for the iPhone. They're going to sell like hotcakes. I can't wait to see the first sales numbers.

Mike


----------



## Lord Vader

James Long said:


> Some people said it would be a cold day in hell when Verizon introduced the iPhone. :lol:
> 
> (It will actually be warmer in Hell, MI, tomorrow morning - a windchill of -10.)


And who was the first one here with his powers of foreseeing the future who said Verizon was getting the iPhone?

Ahem.


----------



## Lord Vader

Groundhog45 said:


> Friends don't let friends by iPhones. :lol:


Interesting that you say that, because a tech friend of mine who is a BIG Apple fan--he has nothing but Apple puters and all--will not touch an iPhone. He is rock solid behind his Droid and says it's miles above an iPhone.

Just sayin'.


----------



## tcusta00

Oh good it's been turned into a Droid v. iPhone thread. Was wondering when that would happen.


----------



## Lord Vader

No, I'm just saying that an Apple fan whose work is tech stuff isn't as high on iPhones as he is on Droids. For those iPhanatics here...


----------



## tcusta00

Lord Vader said:


> No, I'm just saying that an Apple fan whose work is tech stuff isn't as high on iPhones as he is on Droids. For those iPhanatics here...


Thanks for offering that unsolicited and completely irrelevant piece of thread crap.


----------



## Lord Vader

Watch your tongue.


----------



## tcusta00

I'm pretty sure no one here takes offense at the word crap. I call it like I see it: you thread crapped by turning this into a "Droid is better than iPhone" thing rather than sticking to the topic so how about we get back to topic and stop crapping on things we (or our techno-savvier than everyone else friends) don't happen to use/want/need/like. 

kthksbye


----------



## Laxguy

I'm unsubbing. Banter is one thing, this has come to another.


----------



## James Long

Lord Vader said:


> And who was the first one here with his powers of foreseeing the future who said Verizon was getting the iPhone?


And who said it was common knowledge? How can common knowledge be a scoop?


----------



## Lord Vader

tcusta00 said:


> I'm pretty sure no one here takes offense at the word crap. I call it like I see it: you thread crapped by turning this into a "Droid is better than iPhone" thing rather than sticking to the topic so how about we get back to topic and stop crapping on things we (or our techno-savvier than everyone else friends) don't happen to use/want/need/like.
> 
> kthksbye


I made a simple and polite statement. I didn't blast iPhone. In fact, as I mentioned earlier, I tested it and a Droid extensively before going for the latter. I am quite happy I made the right decision, as my friend Mike the Apple fan is quite confident the Droid is a better phone.

You, on the other hand, got your panties into a tizzy and somehow flew off the handle, taking this as some sort of a personal attack. I *could *say it's typical of an iPhone fan, but I won't say that.

Now, :backtotop


----------



## tcusta00

"Lord Vader" said:


> I made a simple and polite statement. I didn't blast iPhone. In fact, as I mentioned earlier, I tested it and a Droid extensively before going for the latter. I am quite happy I made the right decision, as my friend Mike the Apple fan is quite confident the Droid is a better phone.
> 
> You, on the other hand, got your panties into a tizzy and somehow flew off the handle, taking this as some sort of a personal attack. I could say it's typical of an iPhone fan, but I won't say that.
> 
> Now, :backtotop


Just reminds me of a dish customer coming into a directv thread to tout the merits of his service and discredit the other. Totally unnecessary and adds nothing to the topic. Start a droid thread if you want to talk about what Mike thinks of his droid. This thread is about the iPhone coming to Verizon.


----------



## Lord Vader

Your continued inability to construe a simple declarative statement is perplexing. I never discredited the iPhone, because as someone who was on his way to get one after leaving BlackBerry, I knew its reputation. You've REALLY got to stop taking a comparative comment as some personal attack. Your name isn't Steve Jobs, is it?

Now, :backtotop


----------



## Hutchinshouse

My iPhone 4 now on order. It will go great with my Apple TV and airplay!


----------



## Lord Vader

Do they allow one to order any of the gigabyte sizes? Just curious.


----------



## tcusta00

Yes the topic is iPhone. Droid is that way. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

Now, now. There's no need to rip Droids and make this an iPhone v. Droid thread. !rolling


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I know a couple of AT&T iPhone uses who are going to pay the ETF and switch...which is odd because AT&T has better coverage in my neck of the woods. Of course if you cross the border into RI Verizon is better. I also know a couple of Verizon guys who are getting one.

Verizon is providing a gift card for AT&T customers to offset some of the ETF, so I wonder just how many of the new Verizon subs will have come from AT&T.

Mike


----------



## tcusta00

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> I know a couple of AT&T iPhone uses who are going to pay the ETF and switch...which is odd because AT&T has better coverage in my neck of the woods. Of course if you cross the border into RI Verizon is better. I also know a couple of Verizon guys who are getting one.
> 
> Verizon is providing a gift card for AT&T customers to offset some of the ETF, so I wonder just how many of the new Verizon subs will have come from AT&T.
> 
> Mike


That's the question so many analysts are waiting to hear the answer for. I'm wondering how that's even going to be trackable, if at all.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

tcusta00 said:


> That's the question so many analysts are waiting to hear the answer for. I'm wondering how that's even going to be trackable, if at all.


They're giving rebates/gift cards to customers coming from AT&T and if you're keeping your number, I'm guessing you could track it that way.

Mike


----------



## tcusta00

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> They're giving rebates/gift cards to customers coming from AT&T and if you're keeping your number, I'm guessing you could track it that way.
> 
> Mike


Makes sense.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

tcusta00 said:


> Makes sense.


I don't know how accurate it will be but it will be interesting. 

Mike


----------



## djlong

Oddly enough, the Verizon iPhone is probably the device that WILL get me off the platform I've been using for the last several years. Since going to a 'smartphone' roughly 6 years ago, I've had two phones - a Palm and my HTC Touch Pro 2. The #1 reason I went with those was Windows Mobile - easy, out-of-the-box syncing with my laptop. #2 reason was that I could write software for the devices with my existing Visual Studio setup.

Seeing what's out there in the various app stores and the complete screw-up that has been the Win 7 Mobile rollout, combined with the fact that there's going to be a tool that allows me to keep using Vsual Studio to develop Android apps, I'm now thinking of moving.

...to Android. It seems to me that those will be the two main horses in this race. I want a CDMS/GSM phone (like I have now) along with the features I have now. I don't see Apple releasing a phone that *really* does it for me - but their innovations WILL spur makers like HTC to improve THEIR phones and Android looks like a possibility for me. If it'll sync with Outlook (not just Contacts but my Calendar, Notes and Tasks as well), I'll be sold.


----------



## tcusta00

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> I don't know how accurate it will be but it will be interesting.
> 
> Mike


I'm wondering if Verizon will even be allowed to announce that info... I can see FCC rules or something wonky like that getting in the way.

I'll be watching.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

djlong said:


> Oddly enough, the Verizon iPhone is probably the device that WILL get me off the platform I've been using for the last several years. Since going to a 'smartphone' roughly 6 years ago, I've had two phones - a Palm and my HTC Touch Pro 2. The #1 reason I went with those was Windows Mobile - easy, out-of-the-box syncing with my laptop. #2 reason was that I could write software for the devices with my existing Visual Studio setup.
> 
> Seeing what's out there in the various app stores and the complete screw-up that has been the Win 7 Mobile rollout, combined with the fact that there's going to be a tool that allows me to keep using Vsual Studio to develop Android apps, I'm now thinking of moving.
> 
> ...to Android. It seems to me that those will be the two main horses in this race. I want a CDMS/GSM phone (like I have now) along with the features I have now. I don't see Apple releasing a phone that *really* does it for me - but their innovations WILL spur makers like HTC to improve THEIR phones and Android looks like a possibility for me. If it'll sync with Outlook (not just Contacts but my Calendar, Notes and Tasks as well), I'll be sold.


There is a rumor that iPhone 5 (the one we'll probably see this summer) will be a true world phone with GSM AND CDMA capability.


----------



## Shades228

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is a rumor that iPhone 5 (the one we'll probably see this summer) will be a true world phone with GSM AND CDMA capability.


It would make sense long term.

Droid 2 global is CDMA/GSM.

Edit: Here's a link I found takling about the dual chip in the Iphone 5. However if the article is correct, and there's not LTE support, I see it not becoming as dominent in Verizon's supply chain as people think it could be. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2379858,00.asp


----------



## Groundhog45

Shades228 said:


> It would make sense long term.
> 
> Droid 2 global is CDMA/GSM.
> 
> Edit: Here's a link I found takling about the dual chip in the Iphone 5. However if the article is correct, and there's not LTE support, I see it not becoming as dominent in Verizon's supply chain as people think it could be. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2379858,00.asp


Going forward, I can see support for LTE being a requirement. The ones in the pipeline now won't all support it but the next round will need to. That will apply to iPhones and Androids.


----------



## Shades228

Groundhog45 said:


> Going forward, I can see support for LTE being a requirement. The ones in the pipeline now won't all support it but the next round will need to. That will apply to iPhones and Androids.


I think, while Verizon will hype this a lot, we will find out that it really wasn't as huge as people think it will be with Verizon. The Iphone 5 might fare better due to people being able to plan for it but with Android phones supporting LTE already the Iphone is behind the times.

So the Iphone will help Verizon more than I think it will help Apple until LTE support comes out. I would expect a $50 version of the Iphone 5 as well with 8gb of storage.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Wow - I looked at the price... $200 for the hardware + $30/month for a required 24 months. Let's see - $200 + ($30 * 24) = $200 + $720 = $920

$920 for a telephone? I think I'll pass!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Wow - I looked at the price... $200 for the hardware + $30/month for a required 24 months. Let's see - $200 + ($30 * 24) = $200 + $720 = $920
> 
> $920 for a telephone? I think I'll pass!


That's typical for a smart phone these days. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Laxguy

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's typical for a smart phone these days. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


WHHAAAT?!!

No free lunch???

Dang.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Laxguy said:


> WHHAAAT?!!
> 
> No free lunch???
> 
> Dang.


I usually have leftovers for lunch. 

Mike


----------



## Shades228

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Wow - I looked at the price... $200 for the hardware + $30/month for a required 24 months. Let's see - $200 + ($30 * 24) = $200 + $720 = $920
> 
> $920 for a telephone? I think I'll pass!


You forgot to take off $240 or $360 depending on the current data plan on the account since you won't have 2 data plans on the same phone.


----------



## James Long

Shades228 said:


> You forgot to take off $240 or $360 depending on the current data plan on the account since you won't have 2 data plans on the same phone.


Compare phone to "smart phone". The price of having a phone starts at $39.99 for 450 minutes per month, no text or data access. For $20 more one can have unlimited text but still no data access. The 900 minute plan is $59.99 per month or $720 per year with no text of data access.

The required data package is $30 per month. No smart phone, no $30 per month fee. Smart phone, $360 more per year. Plus this is data just for the phone. If you want to tether a laptop or other device it will cost $20 MORE for the first 2GB plus $20 for each additional GB (unless one works around the billing system).

The difference between having a phone and a smart phone is $360 per year plus the cost of the device.

If you're coming from an internet enabled phone you may already be paying some fees that would balance that $360 per year. For example I pay $15 for VCast primarily for the internet access on my phone (the video clips are occasionally interesting). That is $180 per year. Email on my phone is $5 per month, which is a free app on smartphones (save $60). Text and pix messaging is still charged extra on a smartphone but there are apps that provide connectivity without using text and pix messaging. If one used other apps such as VZNavigator that are replaceable with free apps on a smart phone that would also balance the cost.

But the basic "I have a phone" to "I have a smart phone" jump is hundreds of dollars down and hundreds dollars a year. Comparing the jump from a limited smart phone to a more powerful smart phone is a different comparison ("I have a smart phone" to "I have a better smart phone").


----------



## Doug Brott

If you are looking for your post, I've removed the Youtube link and the associated responses. There is no need for this type of video link @ DBSTalk.com. Sorry.


----------



## wingrider01

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Wow - I looked at the price... $200 for the hardware + $30/month for a required 24 months. Let's see - $200 + ($30 * 24) = $200 + $720 = $920
> 
> $920 for a telephone? I think I'll pass!


If you go with att, they new cappsed data plans are 15.00 for 200MB and 25.00 for 2GB.

15.00 x 24 = 360.00
25.00 x 24 = 600.00

ATT ws the last company to require a data plan with a smartphone, prior to 9/2009 you could get a smartphone with no data plan

There are also requirements for QMD devices now - QMD = Quick Messageing devices - aka phones with either a touchpad keyboard or a physical one


----------



## Lord Vader

AT&T says "Thank you" to iPhone users with 1000 bonus minutes.


----------



## James Long

Lord Vader said:


> AT&T says "Thank you" to iPhone users with 1000 bonus minutes.


Bribing customers? They must be worried!


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't doubt they are.


----------



## wingrider01

Lord Vader said:


> I don't doubt they are.


Not to sure about that

http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/a...-employees-wait-for-no-one-to-come/1297354380


----------



## Lord Vader

AT&T's concerned, believe me; but are they in a state of panic? No. 

First, Verizon sold a ton of iPhones online, which bit into their retail store sales. Second, with the increasing dominance of Android phones (Droids outsold any other types of phones, including iPhones, in the 4th quarter of last year), and the launch of Windows 7 phones, the allure of the iPhone isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Sixto

wingrider01 said:


> Not to sure about that
> 
> http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/a...-employees-wait-for-no-one-to-come/1297354380


They should focus on real news. 

It's the middle of the winter, the device is the same device that's been out for 6+ months, they probably already sold a million of them on-line, and lots of the AT&T people that want to switch may be in contract and will switch when they're good and ready. They've had the device, maybe for years, it may not be too appealing to rush-rush stand on a line in the middle of the winter.

The good news is that everyone now has a choice. Survival of the fittest, and may the "best" win.

The real competition is when/if there's an iPhone5 and it's equally available on both services. Then people can start comparing.


----------



## tcusta00

Sixto said:


> The good news is that everyone now has a choice. Survival of the fittest, and may the "best" win.


Amen to that.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Will AT&T be the winner or Verizon? Neither..the winner is..Apple.


----------



## wingrider01

Sixto said:


> They should focus on real news.
> 
> It's the middle of the winter, the device is the same device that's been out for 6+ months, they probably already sold a million of them on-line, and lots of the AT&T people that want to switch may be in contract and will switch when they're good and ready. They've had the device, maybe for years, it may not be too appealing to rush-rush stand on a line in the middle of the winter.
> 
> The good news is that everyone now has a choice. Survival of the fittest, and may the "best" win.
> 
> The real competition is when/if there's an iPhone5 and it's equally available on both services. Then people can start comparing.


"real news" by who's definition?

Doesn;t matter, carry smartphones from each carrier and a Iridium 9505A because of extensive travel. Throughly detest the voice/data limitations on the CDMA networks. I hate to travel in an area where verizon or sprint has better coverage.

"best" is a interesting comment, it really depends on where you are and which carrier has better service. Could care less about the phone model, need the serivce, although the CDMA limitations makes it hard to conduct business sometimes when I am on the road


----------



## Shades228

In a year we will really start to see if the Verizon version had a large impact or not on ATT. Anything before that is purely speculative. Once a full year is out a couple of things will happen. 1: a new version of the phone is out and 2: commitments will be going out much quicker. In 12 months I think we'll start to see real deals for ATT customers with existing iphones.


----------



## Laxguy

BubblePuppy said:


> Will AT&T be the winner or Verizon? Neither..the winner is..Apple.


We could view the real winner being...... us consumers.... and, yes, Apple at least over the short to medium haul, wins with adding Verizon.


----------

